# Low Lutenising hormone



## Snezzer80s (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Guys 

I'm quite new to this site and was hoping someone can help me with some worries i have. 

Me and my husband have recently decided to start trying ( we wanted to start trying a while ago but had some problems with jobs housing) 

A couple of years ago I started to get some symptoms associated with PCOS, no dark hairs but was excessive growth on my arms neck face. I was concerned so went to see a doctor and had some tests done ultrasound, blood tests. Is really affecting my confidence. I was only off the pill for 3 months at that point they found my ovaries were not enlarged and the blood tests showed that my LH levels were low which was causing lower progesterone on my day 21 test. Testosterone wasn't high just was told that the LH was low and that was the problem. However if i wanted to start trying again  they may be able to give me some drugs to assist.

I thought i would leave it a while see if the symptoms were result of me comming off the pill, so left it a year and the symptoms didn't dissapear  I went back on the pill as was concerned oestrogen levels being low might affect my health. After a year we decided we wanted to start ttc so  I went on line and purchased a day 21 test from access diagnostics, this was after a month being off the pill,  one of those saliva tests apparently my oestrogen levels were just above those of menopause (at day 21)  I was devastated. I went back to see the doctor and they agreed it didn't look right but they wanted me to come off the pill again for 6 months as sometimes can take quite a while for symptoms to become apparent. 

So we've both been having unprotected sex for 3 months and no luck, so i was wondering what i can do next i saw the doctor last week and they told me at my age (33) i have to have been trying for at least a year before they start helping is this true? anyone else had a similar experience to me ?


----------

